# Christiano Ronaldo: The Men's Fitness Physique?



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

It's always gonna wind people up about the whole "get big or get shredded" and whilst he's sporting the "body of choice" at the moment that is the Men's Fitness physique, I can't help but be impressed by his physique tbh.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/4972171/cristiano-ronaldo-outmuscles-his-mates-in-the-united-states.html



For a footballer, I think he has a fantastic physique, albeit he's still a bit of a pretty boy bellend.

#NoHomo


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Goosh said:


> #NoHomo


#****...


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> #****...


**** x2


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

Not sure if serious.........................


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Goosh said:


> It's always gonna wind people up about the whole "get big or get shredded" and whilst he's sporting the "body of choice" at the moment that is the Men's Fitness physique, I can't help but be impressed by his physique tbh.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/4972171/cristiano-ronaldo-outmuscles-his-mates-in-the-united-states.html
> 
> ...


agree - and strangely, so does the wife.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

he is a magnificent athlete


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd have preferred to rim Ade Akinbiyi if we are drooling over footy players


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I would.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I would.


 :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

micah richards is in awesome shape for a football player


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

thread is turbo ****

but... I would bet my house Ronaldo has more muscle than 90+% of UKM members

he is one of the worlds greatest footballers and an amazing allround athlete, so its a side effect that he is in great shape


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> he is one of the worlds greatest footballers and an amazing allround athlete, so its a side effect that he is in great shape


Pretty much summed up my thoughts.

We were discussing him at work and the first thing said was "'cause you wanna bum him". Not in the slightest , I just think he has a physique that he should be proud of.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

He doesn't have a lot of mass though, he's just very lean as a result of playing football. Am I in his condition? No I drink too much and love my sofa, do i carry more mass than him? Yeah but I look sh!t due to bf! To suggest he has lots of muscle is retarded


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> He doesn't have a lot of mass though, he's just very lean as a result of playing football. Am I in his condition? No I drink too much and love my sofa, do i carry more mass than him? Yeah but I look sh!t due to bf! To suggest he has lots of muscle is retarded


quite a width to him in that picture - no?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

HAWKUS said:


> micah richards is in awesome shape for a football player


True, he looks more like a fighter than a footballer


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

meh average at best


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

saxondale said:


> quite a width to him in that picture - no?


No I don't think so. He's really lean and probably 12 stone. He looks good, I'd sacrificice my mass to have his condition as I can't diet for love nor money. But he's not carrying any mass, it's an illusion of low bf. I went from 17 stone 2 months ago to 15 stone and all my mates said fcuk me, you packing on the size? no ive lost 2 stone of blubber


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> No I don't think so. He's really lean and probably 12 stone. He looks good, I'd sacrificice my mass to have his condition as I can't diet for love nor money. But he's not carrying any mass, it's an illusion of low bf. I went from 17 stone 2 months ago to 15 stone and all my mates said fcuk me, you packing on the size? no ive lost 2 stone of blubber


Height: 1.86 m

Weight: 84 kg

according to the good old interweb


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Height: 1.86 m
> 
> Weight: 84 kg
> 
> according to the good old interweb


I suppose 1.86m is what 6 foot 3 ish without checking. Still not sure a football player would be that mobile above 13 stone, maybe he's on gear


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I wouldn't kick him out of bed for farting but I'd have to stick a bag over his head. Too pretty boy for me.


----------



## mr meg (Apr 17, 2012)

It's his back that makes him look huge. Impressive to be honest.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

You've given a few reach rounds?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> I suppose 1.86m is what 6 foot 3 ish without checking. Still not sure a football player would be that mobile above 13 stone, maybe he's on gear


6.1 according once more to the interwebs.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't kick him out of bed for farting but I'd have to stick a bag over his head. Too pretty boy for me.


no need to indulge us in your murderous fantasies Jo


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

He is built for purpose great athleticism


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bigginhoose said:


> He is built for purpose great athleticism


precisely. I imagine he would be a wonderful lover with such powerful thrusting hips


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

I guess it helps hes paid to train and can afford the best diet/supps


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> 6.1 according once more to the interwebs.


ffs Ash, I'm 186cm and I'm 6 foot 3, maybe I'm 196. I have a small dick and don't like rimming so I'm **** bf material anyway (no beefdinner)


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

TheBob said:


> He is so shiny and lovely ... so ****
> 
> But .... did he skip leg day ...hmmm


Sorry can't play the champ league game boss...

Yesterday was leg day!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> ffs Ash, I'm 186cm and I'm 6 foot 3, maybe I'm 196. I have a small dick and don't like rimming so I'm **** bf material anyway (no beefdinner)


yes but Ronaldo is 1.86m. Clearly a different height altogether. Stop worrying


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> no need to indulge us in your murderous fantasies Jo


Oh no I'd give him a breathing hole or two. Wouldn't want to have to start a "What would you do if you had a dead footballer in your garage" thread


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> precisely. I imagine he would be a wonderful lover with such powerful thrusting hips


No chance then for me I am more of a giver


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I wouldn't kick him out of bed

Actually I would because i'm not gay, but I have always thought he has a great physique, classic V shape.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't kick him out of bed for farting but I'd have to stick a bag over his head. Too pretty boy for me.


I always knew you had a dark side Jojo!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Id been ashamed to show my face in public for making such a thread

Boys here that compete are more worthy of a mention tbh, 18 years olds were i am from would match this times 10, not saying he is not in good shape but is it really worth losing your man card over lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Patsy said:
 

> Id been ashamed to show my face in public for making such a thread
> 
> Boys here that compete are more worthy of a mention tbh, 18 years olds were i am from would match this times 10, not saying he is not in good shape but is it really worth losing your man card over lol


the lady doth protest too much, methinks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I reckon he is on low dose gh and maybe test. Thick neck and some lats.

Messi and Ibrahimovic have the thick neck look too. Messi was on pharma gh prescribed by Barca due to him not growing properly.

Gear is rife in Spanish football and suddenly in mid-2000s, Spain became very good at footy. Read these links:-

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/article-2269161/Operation-Fuentes-Football-tennis-set-drug-trial-let-off.html

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/jan/29/operation-puerto-doctor-footballers-fuentes

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/othersports/cycling/10027763/Operation-Puerto-judge-sparks-outrage-by-ordering-destruction-of-blood-bags.html


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> I reckon he is on low dose gh and maybe test. Thick neck and some lats.
> 
> Messi and Ibrahimovic have the thick neck look too. Messi was on pharma gh prescribed by Barca due to him not growing properly.
> 
> ...


scandalous what's gone on with the Spanish doping case


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The destruction of the blood bags means a cover up. Spanish national team and maybe Barca/Real Madrid implicated. Too embarrassing for the Spanish government so bags destroyed.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Think most top footballers could be dabelling in some gh to help with injuries etc however they have every help in the world to be in the best shape possible all meals nutrition etc laid out for them I used to play a d my son plays now the stuff they have is ridiculous


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The OP is fully gay


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

George Elokobi....


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Great phsyique

Gear use doesn't even detract from the fact he has more mass than 50% of UK-M, since more than 50% of UK-M are on gear aswell.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

L11 said:


> Great phsyique
> 
> Gear use doesn't even detract from the fact he has more mass than 50% of UK-M, since more than 50% of UK-M are on gear aswell.


you are clearly a **** with that comment. dont you know that there is a strict list of men who you are allowed to fawn over on here :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> the lady doth protest too much, methinks


Hmm Hamlet

I didn't say he had a bad physique though did i? Just nowt special, like i said members here with much more impressive shapes, each to their own though i suppose

As you were


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Hmm Hamlet
> 
> I didn't say he had a bad physique though did i? Just nowt special, like i said members here with much more impressive shapes, each to their own though i suppose
> 
> As you were


Aaah Patsy I wouldn't kick you out of bed either, might even let you leave the bag off


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

No doubt his physique is good also pretty sure there are people here much better however as a package ronaldos is spot on for a athlete speed pace power not a bodybuilder a footballer


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Aaah Patsy I wouldn't kick you out of bed either, might even let you leave the bag off


lovely isnt he.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> lovely isnt he.


He's my favourite Taffy :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Aaah Patsy I wouldn't kick you out of bed either, might even let you leave the bag off


That because im a handsome meathead with a firearms charge under my belt, woman love that sort of thing :whistling: :lol:



Ashcrapper said:


> lovely isnt he.


Oh shut up ya argumentative sod 

On a lighter note i think people know me well enough around here to know im no hater, just stating my opinion, prefer the banter more tbh you poof lol


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Well when I was a younger this dude was my pin up. I absolutely loved him. Had his posters the wwf ring with action figures. Even had the man himself give me his glasses at a royal rumble that I went to!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Def on low test high tren and mast combo.

You dont get that sort of size naturally with such a strenuous training program.

Looks lovely.

#FullHomo


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

sigarner said:


> George Elokobi....




Not the right physique for football though.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Akinfenwa's physique is the bollocks, ****es any other footballers!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Patsy said:


> That because im a handsome meathead with a firearms charge under my belt, woman love that sort of thing :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Oh shut up ya argumentative sod
> 
> On a lighter note i think people know me well enough around here to know im no hater, just stating my opinion, prefer the banter more tbh you poof lol


I'm not argumentative


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

havering said:


> View attachment 125399
> 
> 
> Not the right physique for football though.


That's why he's god awful


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Freeby0 said:


> Akinfenwa's physique is the bollocks, ****es any other footballers!


Nearly right mate it's not the bollocks it's just bollocks for a footballer


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

At least Akinfenwa is a lower league player, Elokobi has been a starter for a Premiership team.


----------



## seany1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pffft . 12 inch arms, pigeon chest, twig legs. He may be alright for kicking a ball around on a bit of grass but doesn't even look like he lifts.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

bigginhoose said:


> Nearly right mate it's not the bollocks it's just bollocks for a footballer


Who said anything about it being for a footballer? I think his physique looks better than any other footballers...next time read properly.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Me I did u read properly


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

#nohomo isn't like "no offense but..."

no offense but I think you look ugly AF... see no offense here makes it OKAY to say...

when a man speaks of another man in a manner such as this thread has repeatedly done over and over... and used #nohomo... this is not "Drowned out" by #nohomo. It is indeed - #****.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice legs :confused1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> ffs Ash, I'm 186cm and I'm 6 foot 3, maybe I'm 196. I have a small dick and don't like rimming so I'm **** bf material anyway (no beefdinner)


Lol, one of those you aren't 186cm is a fraction over 6'1"


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

superman,,bigger stronger faster....and clean


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

mal said:


> superman,,bigger stronger faster....and clean


Chicken legs ?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Shaynewob said:


> Nice legs :confused1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

awesome footballer.

good physique

c*nt of a bloke


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> awesome footballer.
> 
> good physique
> 
> c*nt of a bloke


He also has the best job ever and is rich as a dildo. Yes mad!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> Is this just an excuse for the Lman to post pics of Ronaldo?


Just contributing to the thread mate.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> Why's that then?


he cheats when someone with his talents doesnt need to.

tbf, i consider alot of footballers to be c*nts lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> Exactly... Most footballers cheat and prance around, people hate him because he looks like he does and gets paid loads.


nah, people (admittedly, opposition fans) hate his cos he is one of the greatest footballers of all time but dives like a little girl instead of

relying on his abilities to score.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> nah, people (admittedly, opposition fans) hate his cos he is one of the greatest footballers of all time but dives like a little girl instead of
> 
> relying on his abilities to score.


I could name 10 footballers who dive more than him, if he looked like Luke Chadwick he wouldn't get people feeling jealous towards him.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> Exactly... Most footballers cheat and prance around, people hate him because he looks like he does and gets paid loads.


People hate on him cos he's a fanny.

This thread is about how great his physique is yes? Now if you have one of the best physiques in football its fair to assume you'd be one of the strongest in football so you have no business Rollin around like a retarded child throwin a tantrum


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> I could name 10 footballers who dive more than him, if he looked like Luke Chadwick he wouldn't get people feeling jealous towards him.


id bet that the ten footballers you could name put together wouldnt have the talent that he has tho. thats why people dont like him imo


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

People don't like him because he's good lol but @Breda is right great shape about him a no doubt decent strength in gym etc for a footballer but the same as most talented players likes a roll about


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Apparently he is currently on a low test high tren cycle for that holiday


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Would


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

If that's an amazing physique then I suddenly feel much better about myself.


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Exactly... Most footballers cheat and prance around, people hate him because he looks like he does and gets paid loads.


Exactly, To be fair from what I know personally (met him a few times) and from people that know him, he is a great guy, Not arrogant off the pitch, Vein yes but donates regularly to charity without bragging, Funds all his family and close friends and very down to earth

Here is a story about a guy he played with as a Youth player:

Ronaldo is the person speaking in the first two paragraphs.

"I have to thank my old friend Albert Fantrau for my succes.We played together for the same team in the U-18 championship. When Sporting Lisbon's manager came to see us he said that:"Who score's more goals will come in our academy".

"We won that match 3-0. I scored the first goal then Albert scored the second with a great header.But the third goal was impressive for all of us.Albert was 1 on 1 against the goalkeeper, he skilled the goalkeeper and i was running in front of him. All he has to do was to score but he passed to me and i scored the third goal , so i went to the Sporting Lisbon academy. After the match i met him and i said to him Why ? .. he said that "You are better than me" ..

"Many journalists went to Albert's house and asked him if it was a true story. He said yes. He also said that his career as a player after the match ended and now is unemployed. "But how did you build this house so great, you have a car? You seem like a rich man. You also keep your family .. From where did this come from? 'Albert more proudly replied: "It is from Cristiano! "


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Goosh said:


> It's always gonna wind people up about the whole "get big or get shredded" and whilst he's sporting the "body of choice" at the moment that is the Men's Fitness physique, I can't help but be impressed by his physique tbh.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/4972171/cristiano-ronaldo-outmuscles-his-mates-in-the-united-states.html
> 
> ...


If you are impressed by this physique you need to quit the gym or get some higher standardsa lol.

I think he looks sh1t.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.genevairishpubs.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/BalotelliPhysique.jpg


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

His legs still look w*nk on that pic aswell


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> His legs still look w*nk on that pic aswell


You can say that now you have big legs lol.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

I just think you can't say he has a amazing physique if he hasn't got the full package


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shaynewob said:


> His legs still look w*nk on that pic aswell


Bet they can go faster than yours ;-)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> I just think you can't say he has a amazing physique if he hasn't got the full package


True. He just looks sh1t all over thought let alone legs lol.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Bet I can squat more


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

He has good lats no ****:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Patsy said:


> View attachment 125465
> 
> 
> View attachment 125466


That's actually a good comparison!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> If you are impressed by this physique you need to quit the gym or get some higher standardsa lol.
> 
> I think he looks sh1t.


Was more to do with the physique built during a footballing career. A training regime built on conditioning as opposed to mass training.

There are a gazillion physiques that are better, I agree, but was more the appreciation of the way its been built.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

well I am absolutely shocked that a professional footballer doesnt have a physique like a bodybuilder. clearly he isnt doing it right. there are some absolute mongs on this forum


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bet he gets nuff cock


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Goosh... or Gooooosh the sound of op's bum when Ronaldo takes his shirt off :w00t:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> :laugh: Jealous??


Yeah cos i would love his mass mate and legs especially, i mean, look how awesome he looks compared to me in my avi its insane AND he is a footballer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

he's got good lats, dont rate the chest or no shoulders though

i'd rather be a monster like Poundstone


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

I think maybe were missing the point here good physique for a footballer who has to run,sprint,jump etc certainly fit but not a bodybuilding physique


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shaynewob said:


> Bet I can squat more


Obviously we would never know whether you can or can't but I can bet he can squat a decent amount, they guys got a hell of a lot of explosive strength, he can run fast, he can absolutely belt a ball, this suggests he's got a lot of power in those legs


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> Obviously we would never know whether you can or can't but I can bet he can squat a decent amount, they guys got a hell of a lot of explosive strength, he can run fast, he can absolutely belt a ball, this suggests he's got a lot of power in those legs


think someone's in love


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> Obviously we would never know whether you can or can't but I can bet he can squat a decent amount, they guys got a hell of a lot of explosive strength, he can run fast, he can absolutely belt a ball, this suggests he's got a lot of power in those legs


I used to be able to belt a ball very far when i was younger and less than 9 stone, now i cant kick it as far (or maybe my mind is conpensating and taking into account the fact the tren wont allow me to run and fetch said ball so limits my kicking ability?).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> think someone's in love


that isnt ellis as in your ellis is it????


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> that isnt ellis as in your ellis is it????


No mate haha


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I'd have preferred to rim Ade Akinbiyi if we are drooling over footy players


Childhood hero of mine when he was down Stoke.... man that bloke could run...and run...and run.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Alarmingly long neck, other than that in good nick, a few decent sunday dinners would do him the world of good.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you are clearly a **** with that comment. dont you know that there is a strict list of men who you are allowed to fawn over on here :lol:


This one?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/


maybe


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> View attachment 125664


Are you stalking me or are you just really angry i have said your boyfriend (ronaldo) looks sh1t. Thanks for confirming it with that picture


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you stalking me or are you just really angry i have said your boyfriend (ronaldo) looks sh1t. Thanks for confirming it with that picture


You've hit a nerve mate


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you stalking me or are you just really angry i have said your boyfriend (ronaldo) looks sh1t. Thanks for confirming it with that picture


It's subjective isn't it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> You've hit a nerve mate


Looks like it doesnt it lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> It's subjective isn't it


Yeah, but posting more and more pictures of the same physique (a sh1t one at that) wont make me change my opinion of it lol.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks like it doesnt it lol.


That confirmed you have haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> Nope, just saying he looks rubbish is a moronic statement.
> 
> No stalking, you seem to have small man syndrome so thanks for confirming it with that statement.


LMAO, small man syndrome. I just looked at your pics in your journal mate, come back when your a tad bigger with your statement little boy. Its not a moronic statement, imo he looks sh1t, deal with it. Will it make you feel better if i say he looks amazing and he is a big strapping lad with awesome physique because you clearly take issue with me saying the opposite?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> That confirmed you have haha


LOL. Gotta love this forum, someone half my size saying i have little man syndrome, bless him.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> LMAO, small man syndrome. I just looked at your pics in your journal mate, come back when your a tad bigger with your statement little boy. Its not a moronic statement, imo he looks sh1t, deal with it. Will it make you feel better if i say he looks amazing and he is a big strapping lad with awesome physique because you clearly take issue with me saying the opposite?


Yeah just seen your journal and what you looked like before jumping on aas.

Not really, don't be taking things personal with the little boy comment.

Think we should agree to disagree.

Thanks keyboard warrior.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

goldenballs23 said:


> Not really, don't be taking things personal with the little boy comment.
> 
> Think we should agree to disagree.
> 
> Thanks keyboard warrior.


Lol. You kept feeling the need to quote me. Accept that I will reply back. Not personal. Just making a factual statement kid.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fact is, he defo works hard on his physique. He isn't a BB'er so its not fair to say he "looks Sh1t" etc.



Big difference between these two PMSL


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah, but posting more and more pictures of the same physique (a sh1t one at that) wont make me change my opinion of it lol.


so do you fancy ronaldo or not?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> so do you fancy ronaldo or not?


YES i want him so much, those big massive huge muscles definitely doing it for me mate.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

sh1t physique he's fat


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Fact is, he defo works hard on his physique. He isn't a BB'er so its not fair to say he "looks Sh1t" etc.
> 
> View attachment 125668
> 
> ...


Why is it unfair? Putting aside his job i still think he looks sh1t. Whether he is a footballer, plumber, cleaner whatever. .


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> so do you fancy ronaldo or not?


Ronaldo has a very POWERFUL physique. Think of it like this:

Small wooden fence = skinny guy

Pebble wall = average

Red brick wall = Well built. Solid. Pleaseing to the eye. RONALDO

Large Bath/Limestone wall = Bodybuilder


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:
 

> sh1t physique he's fat


Oh fcuk, do you realise what you have done!?>!?!?!?!?!?! You just gone and started WW3 with Goldenb0llocks ffs!!!!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why is it unfair? Putting aside his job i still think he looks sh1t. Whether he is a footballer, plumber, cleaner whatever. .


What I think he's gettin at is if Ronaldo looks **** Wtf kinda look has Rooney got lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Breda said:


> What I think he's gettin at is if Ronaldo looks **** Wtf kinda look has Rooney got lol


I dont think there is a word to describe that is there lol? I like his hair transplant mind.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why is it unfair? Putting aside his job i still think he looks sh1t. Whether he is a footballer, plumber, cleaner whatever. .


Don't make me come up there and cuddle you mate 

The unfair part is critiquing someone who isn't claiming to be something he isn't.

He's a footballer and a bloody good one, is anyone on this board the best player in the WHOLE world? Nope.

We're all Hobby Builders.... but his physique is better than most on here.

So fair play to him IMO.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I think it's impressive because he's a footballer, doing loads of cardio but still manages to build a decent amount of mass especially in his back. I'd love to see his training schedule. If he trained like a bodybuilder he would probably be one of the best about.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> YES i want him so much, those big massive huge muscles definitely doing it for me mate.


 :lol: thought so!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Ronaldo has a very POWERFUL physique. Think of it like this:
> 
> Small wooden fence = skinny guy
> 
> ...


pebble wall - bodybuilder - takes a long time and alot of patience and dedication to build a wall from pebbles lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> pebble wall - bodybuilder - takes a long time and alot of patience and dedication to build a wall from pebbles lol


Lol oh I dunno. But get my point. :tongue:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> I think it's impressive because he's a footballer, doing loads of cardio but still manages to build a decent amount of mass especially in his back. I'd love to see his training schedule. If he trained like a bodybuilder he would probably be one of the best about.


WOW, really? What on earth has made you come up with that, one of the best bodybuilders about.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Don't make me come up there and cuddle you mate
> 
> *The unfair part is critiquing someone who isn't claiming to be something he isn't*.
> 
> ...


Whether he is claiming to be or not, again doesnt alter my opinion that he looks sh1t lol. If he claimed to look good, and i said he looked sh1t, how would that make my comment fair?

Please mate lol. Shall we spoon?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> WOW, really? What on earth has made you come up with that, one of the best bodybuilders about.


Yeah that one did tickle me a little too


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> WOW, really? What on earth has made you come up with that, one of the best bodybuilders about.


Because he's a footballer and does loads of cardio... Do you actually read peoples posts


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Breda said:


> Because he's a footballer and does loads of cardio... Do you actually read peoples posts


I might start playing football and doing loads of cardio then, switch to bodybuilding and then compete in the Olympia (because ill be one of the best about) lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Whether he is claiming to be or not, again doesnt alter my opinion that he looks sh1t lol. If he claimed to look good, and i said he looked sh1t, how would that make my comment fair?
> 
> Please mate lol. Shall we spoon?


Well I think you look sexy as fcuk, but we both know that isn't true 

I guess we will never know if he claims to look good, I doubt he cares what UKM has to say lol

Quite common for footballers to use HGH, I believe he may have had a dabble.

If were spooning, I'm going behind this time :tt2:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I disagree that he looks sh1t lol. Most men would love a physique like his:










NO ****


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I might start playing football and doing loads of cardio then, switch to bodybuilding and then compete in the Olympia (because ill be one of the best about) lol.


tbf tho, with ronaldos work ethic (second to non apparently), if he had chosen to be a body builder instead of a footballer, he would most likely go a long way.

cant believe i just complimented the diving [email protected] lmao


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

The way his personality comes across I would say he thinks he looks good fair play he's a good footballer but he's a arrogant morngy tw*t


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> tbf tho, with ronaldos work ethic (second to non apparently), if he had chosen to be a body builder instead of a footballer, he would most likely go a long way.
> 
> cant believe i just complimented the diving [email protected] lmao


LOL. SHAME ON YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> The way his personality comes across I would say he thinks he looks good fair play he's a good footballer but he's a arrogant morngy tw*t


with a sh1t physique.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL. SHAME ON YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.


i have just been a little bit sick in my mouth!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> with a sh1t physique.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> WOW, really? What on earth has made you come up with that, one of the best bodybuilders about.


Well in my opinion he has features better than you but I doubt he spends half the time weight training, and you've got a decent bodybuilding physique


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Don't make me come up there and cuddle you mate
> 
> The unfair part is critiquing someone who isn't claiming to be something he isn't.
> 
> ...


away with you and your common sense. he looks rubbish because hes not a 20 stone bodybuilder


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

The L Man said:


> I disagree that he looks sh1t lol. Most men would love a physique like his:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ment that dont do bodybuilding do you mean?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shaynewob said:


> The way his personality comes across I would say he thinks he looks good fair play he's a good footballer but he's a arrogant morngy tw*t


LOL

With Millions in the bank and known world wide i think he stays quite grounded compared to Mario Balotelli for example. Now he is an arrogant [email protected]


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> With Millions in the bank and known world wide i think he stays quite grounded compared to Mario Balotelli for example. Now he is an arrogant [email protected]


excellent pyshique tho :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> With Millions in the bank and known world wide i think he stays quite grounded compared to Mario Balotelli for example. Now he is an arrogant [email protected]


I dont follow football what so ever but is that the black guy with the silly hairdo's?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ment that dont do bodybuilding do you mean?


Yeah I guess so.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> With Millions in the bank and known world wide i think he stays quite grounded compared to Mario Balotelli for example. Now he is an arrogant [email protected]


I like balotelli think some of things he does are class, like offering to fill everyone's tanks up at petrol station and dressing up as Santa giving money away


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> excellent pyshique tho :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 125670


AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I read somewhere footballers are tested every 2-3 years, with a good warning before it happens.

Last year 28% wasn't tested, and out of all the ones that did 15 players came back with a 4:1 T/E levels.

Make of that what you will, but it's obvious some use PEDS.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> I read somewhere footballers are tested every 2-3 years, with a good warning before it happens.
> 
> Last year 28% wasn't tested, and out of all the ones that did 15 players came back with a 4:1 T/E levels.
> 
> Make of that what you will, but it's obvious some use PEDS.


wow thats interesting stuff mate! Imagine if that was in other sports or in olympics, instant ban?


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-qm4yFPH3vD0/UXEEri-PGYI/AAAAAAAAAOE/fERp7TmhZ5M/s1600/IMG_2491.JPG

12 mth progress pics, please take alook

plenty chicken and running around abit thats all

thanks, Christiano.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I read somewhere footballers are tested every 2-3 years, with a good warning before it happens.
> 
> Last year 28% wasn't tested, and out of all the ones that did 15 players came back with a 4:1 T/E levels.
> 
> Make of that what you will, but it's obvious some use PEDS.


Remember when Rio Ferdinand did a runner when he was due to be tested lol!?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Balotelli is a legend.

I doubt they use PED's what would be the need? They have nutrionists and coaches at their clubs thats why they are in good shape


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> wow thats interesting stuff mate! Imagine if that was in other sports or in olympics, instant ban?


It is in the Olympics.

Why do you think usain bolts nickname is 'the chemist' lmao he used to work for a big pharmaceutical company in the US that produced steroids.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Balotelli is a legend.
> 
> I doubt they use PED's what would be the need? They have nutrionists and coaches at their clubs thats why they are in good shape


the use of PEDS allegedly helped juventus dominate italian football and the spanish currently donimate world football - allegedly...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> It is in the Olympics.
> 
> Why do you think usain bolts nickname is 'the chemist' lmao he used to work for a big pharmaceutical company in the US that produced steroids.


you on about Angel Hernandez? very dodgy that...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Balotelli is a legend.
> 
> I doubt they use PED's what would be the need? They have nutrionists and coaches at their clubs thats why they are in good shape


Agreed he is.

The ability to recover quicker, sprint faster, kick harder etc like everything they are the best of the best, some need that edge, not saying they all use though, just some. Guaranteed,


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> It is in the Olympics.
> 
> Why do you think usain bolts nickname is 'the chemist' lmao he used to work for a big pharmaceutical company in the US that produced steroids.


Wasn't that his trainer?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Breda said:


> Wasn't that his trainer?


Oh yeah fcuk lmao that's what I meant lol not usain bolt!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Wasn't that his trainer?


yep, Angel Hernandez


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Agreed he is.
> 
> The ability to recover quicker, sprint faster, kick harder etc like everything they are the best of the best, some need that edge, not saying they all use though, just some. Guaranteed,


Probably a few, i know the testing is sh1te because Gabby Agbonlahor does abit of coke now n then


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Oh yeah fcuk lmao that's what I meant lol not usain bolt!


its also rummorured to be rife the whole jamacan set up.

hence coming from no-where to world domination at all levels in a very short space of time


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> its also rummorured to be rife the whole jamacan set up.
> 
> hence coming from no-where to world domination at all levels in a very short space of time


Jamaica's Yohan Blake, who just won the silver in the 100 and 200, tested positive for a performance-enhancing drug prior to the 2009 World Championships. Teammates Julian Dunkley and Steve Mullings have also been caught doping.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> its also rummorured to be rife the whole jamacan set up.
> 
> hence coming from no-where to world domination at all levels in a very short space of time


Are you on about Bolt of Jamaica in general? Bolt was outstanding at all levels and Jamaica have probably benefited more from professional organised coaching, rather than drug regimes (not that I believe that all of them are clean) but in general I don't think they're cheats


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> Are you on about Bolt of Jamaica in general? Bolt was outstanding at all levels and Jamaica have probably benefited more from professional organised coaching, rather than drug regimes (not that I believe that all of them are clean) but in general I don't think they're cheats


jamaca in general.

se c.hills post above yours, they arent the cleanest of nations......


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> jamaca in general.
> 
> se c.hills post above yours, they arent the cleanest of nations......


They're hardly East Germany though! Blake was banned for a substance that wasn't even banned, so that's unlucky. Mullings was banned fair enough. Never heard of Dunkley but a google shows me he trained with American sprinters like Justin Gatlin, so there you go. I don't treat them anymore suspiciously than any other nation


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Balotelli is a legend.
> 
> I doubt they use PED's what would be the need? They have nutrionists and coaches at their clubs thats why they are in good shape


This is true I see it first hand weight skin folds etc taking constantly if not good enough player gets fined etc


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

bigginhoose said:


> This is true I see it first hand weight skin folds etc taking constantly if not good enough player gets fined etc


No mate they all take roids because it makes you run faster


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> No mate they all take roids because it makes you run faster


Ahhh is that what it is


----------

